# Lost Ethernet Connection



## opus223 (May 1, 2007)

Hello, Last time I had a problem it was solved within 30 minutes, here we go...

I have 2 VIP 612 and 1 VIP 622, all 3 are connected to the internet via my wired home network, I use the iphone app for dish on a regular basis so it is key to me that this works. All 3 receivers are connected to a ethernet switch which is connected to my Apple base station, which is plugged into my cable modem, this setup has always worked from day one without any problems.

Saturday night (2 nights ago) Northeast Ohio had a nasty storm come through and we had lightning strikes and power surges throughout the night. When I woke up Sunday morning my house internet was down, after looking over the home network, I found that my Apple router shut down, ethernet switch dead and my cable modem was fine. After reseting my Apple base station, that is now working fine. My ethernet switch is dead, so I tried to plug my Dish receivers into the Apple base station and found that only one of the three can get online. I have tried different cables and even plugged the receivers directly into the cable modem to by-pass the Apple router, still only 1 of 3 working. I did a test through the receivers and have the "connection failure" on the 2 receivers that can't connect. I even tried to reboot and reconnect through broadband setup through the menu, I even tried to use the activate receiver setup but keep getting failure to connect. The 1 working receiver is working fine.

So the million dollars question is...Did the storm fry the ethernet connection in the 2 receivers? If so, do I need new receivers or is there another fix? The VIP 622 and 1 of the VIP 612 is dead. If I need to replace, I need to do it soon so the wrath of my wife and new season for TV shows are not missed, of course the one dead box is our "main" receiver with all of the program timers.

Many thanks in advance since you guys and Matt from Dish helped me out last time with my loss of signal issues!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Normally I would suspect some kind of router configuration or bad cabling, but you've gone through all that.

I don't know how you could verify on your own for 100% sure... but given that your router was fried... it isn't unreasonable to think the ethernet in the receivers might also have been fried.

Do you have a Homeplug adapter? Those Dish receivers have built-in Homeplug that can work through the powerline IF you plug the receiver directly into the wall and have a HomePlug adapter connected to the gateway.

That would tell you something if the Homeplug worked and gives you a connection workaround until you decide on having the receivers replaced.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The other option would be to get the WiFi adapter from Dish - but the Homeplug adapter will be cheaper considering you have 3 DVRs.


----------



## opus223 (May 1, 2007)

no homeplug adapter, no wifi adapter fron dish, since these are leased receivers will Dish replace them?


----------



## opus223 (May 1, 2007)

Does the dish wifi run on a G network or N?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

opus223 said:


> no homeplug adapter, no wifi adapter fron dish, since these are leased receivers will Dish replace them?


They should... though you may (depending on whether or not you have the service contract) have to pay for shipping.



opus223 said:


> Does the dish wifi run on a G network or N?


I'll have to check... but I believe the only supported adapter is a g/n adapter that will work on either. My router isn't an n-capable router... so I'll have to find the box and check.


----------



## opus223 (May 1, 2007)

I did my homework, the adapter has "n" which is good for me, and yes I have the service contract since day one of dish service, I always get remotes for free when they die, so I will be calling Dish today on my lunch break, I still might order the wifi adapter, it looks like a good deal for 25 bucks.

Will Dish ship the replacement receivers or do I need a service call? I know that I can hook them up myself, but will they let me. I don't need to upgrade to a 722, only a replacement for the 622 and the 612.

as always to everybody, thank you, sometimes I go here instead of calling dish


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The adapter from Dish is a dual channel 802.11g/n. Works great and an excellent price. I bought a couple to convert my wired network to wireless.


----------



## opus223 (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if the wifi adapter works with both bands of N that the apple airport extreme supports? I believe it's 5 and 2.4 ghz? I know that the iPhone only supports one of the 2 but offhand not sure which one it was. I hope that it runs on the same band, life would be better.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

When I set mine up it saw both N networks from my Netgear router. In my case the signal strength for the 5G band was too low so I used the other.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

opus223 said:


> Will Dish ship the replacement receivers or do I need a service call? I know that I can hook them up myself, but will they let me.


They should... From the forums, they have even been shipping replacement 922 receivers to people without a truck roll, and those used to always mandate a truck roll even for a receiver swap.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

the storm could have fried a couple of ports in the network switch, did you try swapping with a known good port?


----------



## opus223 (May 1, 2007)

"I have tried different cables and even plugged the receivers directly into the cable modem to by-pass the Apple router"

Above paste from the original post

Dish sent me 2 receivers, I am hooking them up Tomorrow


----------



## rmwjrsc (Aug 4, 2011)

My 722k is dropping the eternet connection about once per day...have to pull cable and reinsert to fix...my mac and BD player are not having this problem so I dont think that is it my router...any ideas? (my system is 3 days old if that matters...)


----------

